# Lyle Generic Bulking Routine (Modified).



## vietgoboi (Jun 13, 2010)

http://www.forums.lylemcdonald.com/showthread.php?t=1696

Not actually bulking, but using Lyle routine as template to diet down & hold onto current muscle.

I am aiming for 1 to 1.5 weekly fat loss (-3500). (Currently at 15%).

Diet lifestyle -> Intermittent Fasting 16/8, eating at 12 PM - 8 PM.
*Will be eating slightly below maintenance on training and psmf style on off days.

M/W/F -> upper/lower/upper -> lower/upper/lower -> repeat.
Other activities -> 2-3 45 minute fasted cardio.

*Upper* set/rep/rest
Incline DB press 4/6-8/3
T-Bar Row 4/6-8/3
DB lateral raise 3/10-12/2
lat pulldown 3/10-12/2
Tricep press down 2/12-15/1.5
DB hammer curl 2/12-15/1.5

*Lower* set/rep/rest
Deadlift 4/6-8/3
Leg Press 3/10-12/2
Leg Curl 3/10-12/2
Leg extension 3/10-12/2
Calf raise 4/6-8/3
Seated calf raise 3/10-12/2
Weight crunches 3/6-8/1.5

*Question:*
1. Shoulder I lower the volume of sets/reps? I completed these in time of 75 minutes, but the weight was set lower, compared to my previous lifting style (6-8 rep style).

Any other advice will be great!


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 13, 2010)

I think the rep ranges are fine for the selected exercises. The problem with this routine is some of the exercises that have been selected.

Leg press, extension, and curl, these exercises should never make up the bulk of your leg routine. I would drop theses exercises and add squats.

Deadlifts are great and the calf work is fine.

Bench & Rows look fine.

Are you doing lat pulldowns because you can't do pull-ups of any kind or because that's what the program calls for? If you can do pull ups of any variation then do them instead of the pulldowns, and adjust the rep range accordingly.

I'm not as overkill as some on shoulders, but even I wouldn't think lateral raises alone is enough. I would replace these with barbell/dumbbell press(seated or standing), or corner press.

If you added the pull-ups and squats you could drop the ab work.

I doubt you need the isolation work for the arms, but I doubt it will hurt if you keep them.


----------



## vietgoboi (Jun 13, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I think the rep ranges are fine for the selected exercises. The problem with this routine is some of the exercises that have been selected.
> 
> Leg press, extension, and curl, these exercises should never make up the bulk of your leg routine. I would drop theses exercises and add squats.


Will be noted.


> Bench & Rows look fine.


At a 30 degree incline. Will the DB press stimulate/work the whole chest? I scan the sites, but many forum choosen the flat bench because of manly/ball reasons (no straght answer). I later strumble on exercise site. Incline work upper chest directly and indirectly for middle chest.

Seeing as you approved it, just wondering in case.


> Are you doing lat pulldowns because you can't do pull-ups of any kind or because that's what the program calls for? If you can do pull ups of any variation then do them instead of the pulldowns, and adjust the rep range accordingly.


I never given it a try, after joining the gym.

Any reason the differences between these 2 exercise?


> I'm not as overkill as some on shoulders, but even I wouldn't think lateral raises alone is enough. I would replace these with barbell/dumbbell press(seated or standing), or corner press.


Will shoulder DB press be sufficent? I am afriad of lacking deltoids like rear etc...


> If you added the pull-ups and squats you could drop the ab work.


Because, squats + pull-up work the abdominals? 


> I doubt you need the isolation work for the arms, but I doubt it will hurt if you keep them.


Alright, I'll keep them.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 13, 2010)

vietgoboi said:


> At a 30 degree incline. Will the DB press stimulate/work the whole chest? I scan the sites, but many forum choosen the flat bench because of manly/ball reasons (no straght answer). I later strumble on exercise site. Incline work upper chest directly and indirectly for middle chest.
> Seeing as you approved it, just wondering in case.



I don't believe you can isolate parts of the chest(upper,lower,mid) the only difference is that one or more of the secondary muscles becomes more/less involved in the lift as does the chest.



vietgoboi said:


> Any reason the differences between these 2 exercise?



Absolutely. Some reasons I would recommend the pull up: Your abs,forearms,delts,lats all have constant tension placed on them even if you're pausing during a rep. Most people cheat on a pulldown by using their legs and don't even know they're cheating. It's easy to know your cheating on a pull-up.



vietgoboi said:


> Will shoulder DB press be sufficent? I am afriad of lacking deltoids like rear etc...


I think so. Rows and pull-ups have always been enough for my rear delts.



vietgoboi said:


> Because, squats + pull-up work the abdominals?


Yes, constant tension is placed on the abs during these exercises.


----------



## Built (Jun 13, 2010)

This is the routine as posted on Lyle's board:
Mon: Lower
Squat: 3-4X6-8/3' (3-4 sets of 6-8 with a 3' rest)
SLDL or leg curl: 3-4X6-8/3'
Leg press: 2-3X10-12/2'
Another leg curl: 2-3X10-12/2'
Calf raise: 3-4X6-8/3'
Seated calf: 2-3X10-12/2'
Abs/low back: a couple of heavy sets apiece

Tue: Upper
Flat bench: 3-4X6-8/3'
Row: 3-4X6-8/3'
Incline bench or shoulder press: 2-3X10-12/2'
Pulldown/chin: 2-3X10-12/2'
Triceps: 1-2X12-15/1.5'
Biceps: 1-2X12-15/1.5'

For the Thu/Fri workouts either Repeat the first two or make some slight exercise substitutions. Can do deadlift/leg press combo on Thu, switch incline/pulldown to first exercises on upper body day. A lot depends on volume tolerance, if the above is too much, go to 2-3X6-8 and 1-2X10-12

*********
vietgoboi, you'll just have to go by feel for the flat vs incline debate. Some guys get better pec development from a low incline, some from flat. I like the feel of a low incline myself, and I know plenty of guys with great pecs who do flat, and just as many who do only incline. You'll know by how your pecs activate, and of course by how you grow. 

Pullups/chins are vastly superior to lat pulldowns. It's like the difference between a leg press and a squat. And yes, chins/pullups work your abs like you won't believe. 

For shoulders, I wrote a module you might want to glance at for ideas. I'm very fond of Olympic bar corner presses. Maybe try those.

Got Built? » The Shoulders of Giants


----------

